# 4,000 Posts For Rizfam!!



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

*RizFam Hits 4,000 Posts!!! *























*Way ta go girl!!! *


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*WHOO HOO!!!*

*You go, girl!!!*

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

4,000 POSTS!!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Way to go Rizfam 4000 of the bests posts out there.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hooray! Way to go!









Mark


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Congratulations!

Now since everyone else has fancy pictures...here is an oldy but a goody that may make you laugh!
It goes back to when you were but a newbie...March 2006: Outbacker of the Month award.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks for all you effort and congradulations!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

happycamper said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Now since everyone else has fancy pictures...here is an oldy but a goody that may make you laugh!
> It goes back to when you were but a newbie...March 2006: Outbacker of the Month award.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats Tami on hitting the 4000 Mark
Keep up the great posts

Don


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

AWESOME!!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!

MaeJae


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

You sneaky-snake!!! You had me PMing back & forth while YOU were busy sneaking up!!!

WAY TO GO, GIRLFRIEND!!!!! I always love to hear your responses - funny or serious. And those graphics simply can't be beat!!!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Hey Tami - keep going with all your fine posts. Congrats on hitting 4,000.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Woo Hoo Tami









John


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

KEEP'EM COMING!

HEIDI


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

everyone for your kind words & encouragement... cuz yanno I really need it.















It is easy to get all caught up & excited about this Wonderful Community!!

Jim you crack me up w/ that picture, I laugh so hard everytime I see it.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

RizFam said:


> everyone for your kind words & encouragement... cuz yanno I really need it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tami, that picture reminds me of the pic of your yellow dog that looks like it just popped up in the picture!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> everyone for your kind words & encouragement... cuz yanno I really need it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tami, that picture reminds me of the pic of your yellow dog that looks like it just popped up in the picture!








[/quote]

Hey no it doesn't that bird is Butt Ugly & w/ attitude







.......my Boone is handsome & distinguished looking


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Congrats Tami.
Keep up the good work!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

RizFam said:


> everyone for your kind words & encouragement... cuz yanno I really need it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tami, that picture reminds me of the pic of your yellow dog that looks like it just popped up in the picture!








[/quote]

Hey no it doesn't that bird is Butt Ugly & w/ attitude







.......my Boone is handsome & distinguished looking








[/quote]
you know what I mean missy!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Congratulations Tami!

Wow, 4,000!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Wow! What a surprise.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

4K for the RIZFAM, That's Awesome !!!









Ed


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

outbacknjack said:


> 4K for the RIZFAM, That's Awesome !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is sweet of you to say, but actually I believe the true meaning is that I have WAAAAAAAAY TOO much to say ...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

RizFam said:


> 4K for the RIZFAM, That's Awesome !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is sweet of you to say, but actually I believe the true meaning is that I have WAAAAAAAAY TOO much to say ...








[/quote]
Tami must love her computer







Honestly, I don't know how in the heck some you spend sooooooooo much time on the forum


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

RizFam said:


> 4K for the RIZFAM, That's Awesome !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is sweet of you to say, but actually I believe the true meaning is that I have WAAAAAAAAY TOO much to say ...








[/quote]

...and just imagine if you actually said it all....


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Tami

I have been off-line for awhile - home renos left the computer powered down.

Congrats on reaching this milestone. I love your colourful scripts and sense of humor that you add to this forum.

You rock

I cannot wait to meet you and your family again

THor


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Sorry I am late, but congratulations. keep up the energy and excitement. Many more.


----------

